
Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a good markdown viewer that auto refreshes? - rhardih
I use vim to edit markdown and have been using MacDown to preview the files. However, MacDown doesn&#x27;t automatically reload the file when changes are made in vim. Any recommendations?
======
kazinator
I would have a background process continuously doing .md -> .html conversion.

Then I would have a FireFox tab open on the .html, and using an add-on, set
that tab to auto-refresh periodically.

Actually, regarding the first point, I wouldn't have a background process. In
my Vim environment, I already have a custom command :W which saves the buffer
and runs :make. I would have a Makefile which builds the .html from the .md.

So by saving the .md with :W, the .html would regenerate and the auto-
refreshing FF tab would pick that up however many seconds later.

------
physicsyogi
Marked 2: [http://marked2app.com/](http://marked2app.com/)

------
csmattryder
I've been a fan of Dillinger for years, automatically updates, side-by-side
layout and converts Markdown to PDF/HTML.

It's not a CLI program though, web app.

[https://dillinger.io/](https://dillinger.io/)

------
jonathan-kosgei
Checkout VSCode
[https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

